# 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?



## MusikerMandel99 (24. September 2011)

*400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Hallo PC-Games-Community,

ich habe mir gestern guten Herzens eine neue Grafikkarte bestellt, eine Radeon HD6870. Ich war überglücklich als sie noch heute angekommen ist, doch ein Blick auf den Karton hat mir den Spaß verdorben. Recommended ist ein 500W Netzteil, ich besitze jedoch nur ein Cougar A 400W Netzteil. Mit meiner alten 5770 gab es da nie Probleme. Nun habe ich jedoch einige Fragen an euch:


Muss ich ein neues Netzteil einbauen?
Was passiert, wenn ich den PC das restliche Wochenende über das 400W Netzteil laufen lasse, kann es da zu Schäden an der Hardware kommen?

Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich im voraus,
liebe Gruß,
die traurige Mandel


----------



## Aufpassen (24. September 2011)

Das Netzteil langt, keine Sorge...


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2011)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Mach dir keine Sorgen. Laut CB verbraucht ein System mit einer 6870 rund 300W, also kein Problem:

Test: AMD Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 (Update 2) (Seite 26) - ComputerBase

Die Aufdrucke auf den Kartons kannst du vergessen. Die sind meistens sehr großzügig angelegt.


----------



## facehugger (24. September 2011)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Alles halb so wild, die Empfehlungen der Hersteller gelten für NoName-NT`s. So eines hast du ja nicht verbaut. Also mach dir keinen Kopf und viel Spaß mit der neuen Graka

Gruß


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (24. September 2011)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Also ansonsten steckt im Rechner halt ein AMD X4 640 (keine Ahnung wie viel der schluckt), 4 GB RAM, 1 HDD, 1 optisches Laufwerk.

Auf dem Cougar Karton steht außerdem +12V1 +12V2
                                                         20A     20A
                                                           =384W

Also, im schlimmsten Fall schmiert der Rechner ab, oder? Es bleiben keine Hardwaredefekte zurück?

@ all, danke erstmal für die schnelle und nette Hilfe  Ich schließ das Teil mal an und dann schau ich mal, wie sie rennt.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2011)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Dir wird weder der Rechner abschmieren, noch die Hardware kaputt gehen. Die 300W auf CB gelten für das komplette (!) System

Laut PCGH verbraucht die Karte alleine gerade mal 156W unter Volllast:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...irectX-11-Generation/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=2


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Der Athlon zieht auch nicht viel, mit der 6870 wird dein System keine 280 Watt ziehen.
Einbauen, freuen und daddeln.


----------



## facehugger (24. September 2011)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Schau dir einfach die Links von Cook an... da wird nichts abschmieren. Vertrau uns

Gruß


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (26. September 2011)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Also, Grafikkarte eingebaut und an Crysis 2 getestet. Läuft alles sehr stabil! Ich danke euch allen vielmals!


----------



## kirk123 (28. April 2012)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Hallo,
ich habe in meinem PC ( Asrock 1600 g31 - intel Core2Duo e8400) 4Gb Ram, Radeon 6870, 
mit einem COBA 400W-Netzteil.
Immer wenn ich die Leistungsprüfung von Win7 ( 64bit) laufen lasse, schaltet sich der Rechner aus.
Treiber ist neu installiert.
Was kann das sein??
Lg
Knut


----------



## poiu (28. April 2012)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Das Beschissene billige COBA Netzteil ist halt kein Cougar^^



ist das ein ECO Star wenn nein dann würde ich drauf tippen das es nix taugt


----------



## Mikx85 (15. März 2015)

*AW: 400W Netzteil für Radeon HD6870 ungenügend?*

Hallöchen und nen Schönen Abend liebe leute. 

Ich hab heute ein schnäppchen erfasst und JA es handelt sich um Die HD6870 von ATI, da kommt mir dieses Forum gerade recht.
Also mein problem oder auch nicht ist folgendes:
Erst hatte ich eine 9800+Evga von Nvidia in diesem Rechner, da es leider und erlich leider nur eine dx10 Karte war musste die auch mit einer 6750 ausgetauscht werden. Heute habe ich von einem freund die gelegenheit die HD6870 für glatte 25 euro zu bekommen aber das netzteil ist:

FORTRON hexa FSP 400 + ( FSP Europe - Fortron Source ).

Mein Pc setup: Intel Core I3 2100 (3,1 GHZ) - 65 W laut CPU-z
       Mainboard: P8H61 Lx R2
                                12 GB Ram (Eine 4 GB ram Memory kann im notfall auch rausgebaut werden)
                                1x Combo Dvd Drive
                                1x Sata 250 Western 7200 RPM Festplatte

Also normalerweise in 100% auslastung verbraucht mein "RIG" eigendlich nur 430 W laut power calculator (wobei mit sicherheit nicht ALLE komponenten auf 100% arbeiten). Ich hab aber nur bedenken mit diesem Molex 2x auf PCI (da die HEXA nur 1x PCI-e Anschluss hat) könnte das probleme machen? Ich nutzte doch 9800 + gtx evga auf selbe art und weise welche sogar mehr Amper verbraucht als die 6870. 

Freue mich schon auf eure antworten, danke im vorraus


----------

